# Carriage Hills Resort



## R&K (Apr 13, 2009)

Two Bedroom Lockoff  Two Bathroom

Floating RED SKI Week's 1-13, 19-45 & 51-52Fri/Sat/Sun  - Check in/out) 

Carriage Hills Resort, an RCI Gold Crown Resort located in Shanty Bay, Ontario, Canada.

Tugg give it a 8.36

This would be a 7 hour drive form my home. How would this be for trading?

Any special things I should know about buying into canada?


----------



## moonstone (Apr 13, 2009)

I am not an owner there so I dont know how it trades, but I live 15 mins away & DD worked as a cleaner/housekeeper/concierge there for 3 years a few years ago. First of all the resort is not in Shanty Bay (thats on the west shore of Lake Simcoe) thats just their mailing address. The resort is located north of Barrie Ontario, in between Hwy 400 & 11 in a rural hilly ski area. The nearest 'town' is Craighurst.  There are some great views from the area but not from the units themselves. Carriage Hills is older than the Carriage Ridge development a few blocks away. There has been some issues with furry little critters in phase 1 & 2 of Carriage Hills so a unit in phase 3 (built a little better) would be more desirable. I prefer the pool area at Carriage Hills (indoor attached to outdoor) and it seemes most people do as well, so much so the resort made a rule a few years ago that guests could only use the pool in the complex they were staying in. Many locals bought units there (for way too much money!) when it first opened up and have day use privilages so the pool area can be pretty crowded in the summer months.
Sorry I cant help further, good luck.
~Diane


----------



## #1 Vacationer (Apr 13, 2009)

we're about 6 hours drive and this is our fave place to go in Canada!


----------



## luckybunny (Apr 14, 2009)

I have been eying the same resort in Ontario for a while now and ones in Summer is so hard to find.  This area is beautiful in the Summer, and not too far from decent skiing in the Winter as well.

I will be using the units and not for trading however I did notice that RCI charges a lot for a studio units in the Summer.


----------



## CSB (Apr 17, 2009)

This is a nice resort, and I own here. If you want to know if you should buy from the developer, the answer is no. If you want to know if you should buy it at all through ebay or the like, it depends. Is it a good trader? I would say not particularly. 

It is a nice resort for winter skiing and summer/fall. I would not stay there in spring, early summer or late fall before the snow. If you want to go on a vacation there every year, then buying cheaply might be something to consider.  If you want a good trader, read up more on this site and learn which resorts are good traders. Certain location are always in demand. I am not the one to answer which locations.


----------



## Kola (Apr 18, 2009)

CSB said:


> This is a nice resort, and I own here. If you want to know if you should buy from the developer, the answer is no. If you want to know if you should buy it at all through ebay or the like, it depends. Is it a good trader? I would say not particularly.
> 
> It is a nice resort for winter skiing and summer/fall. I would not stay there in spring, early summer or late fall before the snow. If you want to go on a vacation there every year, then buying cheaply might be something to consider. .



Cindy
You would not advise staying there in spring or early summer. Why ? Is this because of mosquitos ? Just wonder.

K.


----------



## CSB (Apr 18, 2009)

I enjoy skiing/snowshoeing/tubing in the winter and would only like to be outside in the cold if the scenery is white with snow and beautiful.

In the summer, I would be at the resort to golf, bike, walk, do the tree-top-trekking, picnicing etc. The spring - early summer can be rainy, cold,  and dreary and so I would not pick my vacation at the resort this time of year since I may not be able to enjoy my activities due to the weather.

As for mosquitos, I don't know if they are really bad at the resort in the spring or early summer. I think that the problem gets worse as you travel north especially black flies and the resort is not that far north. I go camping every year and will always go in late summer because the mosquitos/black flies are much less a problem.


----------



## Harmina (Apr 18, 2009)

We own a fixed week 26 & it trades as well as our Maui week.
We usually use the one bedroom side, deposit the studio with RCI which gets us anywhere anytime. We usually deposit 2 years out.


----------



## riu girl (Apr 25, 2009)

We will be staying at Carriage Hills next month and would like to try the tree top trekking at Horseshoe. 

Does anyone know where I could possibly get a discount coupon for this attraction?

Thank you


----------



## moonstone (Apr 25, 2009)

Riu Girl, before you get to Horseshoe stop in at the Ontario Tourism building right beside the 400 at Mapleview Drive (east)at the south end of Barrie and pick-up a tourism Ontario book or a Barrie book. There are usually 10% off coupons in there for Arbraska Treetop Trekking (thats what they're called). I only have the winter books and the coupons expired Mar 31st.
~Diane


----------



## riu girl (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks so much for the info.


----------



## riu girl (May 10, 2009)

Sorry another quick question:

Does anyone know if Carriage Hills has DVD players in the rooms?

Thank you


----------



## Ironwood (Jul 8, 2009)

Do any Carriage Hills/Ridge owners or recent visitors know if the resort is planning to resurface it's two tennis courts sometime soon?  They are full of cracks and in terrible shape.


----------



## CSB (Jul 14, 2009)

Answer to first question - DVD player. When we were there in the winter, there was a DVD player in our unit. That does not mean that all units have them.

Second question concerning the tennis courts. The courts are part of the Horseshoe Valley complex (at the bottom of the ski hill) and not part of Carriage Hills or Carriage Ridge. Resurfacing these would be done by the new owners of Horseshoe Valley.


----------



## Ironwood (Jul 15, 2009)

Cindy...you're right about the courts being the responsibility of the new Israeli based owers of Horseshoe Valley Resort the Skyline Intenational group.  I live in a subdivision adjacent to the resort and had gone over to the tennis courts a day or two before my earlier posting.  I've since learned nothing will be done this year as relocation of the courts is part of a grander redevelopment plan.  Here is the link to the Horseshoe Valley resort if anyone is curious.


http://www.horseshoeresort.com/


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Jul 19, 2009)

*Horseshoe Resort*



Ironwood said:


> Cindy...you're right about the courts being the responsibility of the new Israeli based owers of Horseshoe Valley Resort the Skyline Intenational group.  I live in a subdivision adjacent to the resort and had gone over to the tennis courts a day or two before my earlier posting.  I've since learned nothing will be done this year as relocation of the courts is part of a grander redevelopment plan.  Here is the link to the Horseshoe Valley resort if anyone is curious.
> 
> 
> http://www.horseshoeresort.com/



Ironwood, have you heard anything about plans for the Lodges at Horseshoe from the Skyline International Group?


----------



## Ironwood (Jul 20, 2009)

ML....I haven't heard anything recently about the Lodges.  I'll ask others in the area and post an update if I learn anything.


----------



## Ironwood (Jul 23, 2009)

Had plans to golf Horseshoe this afternoon, but it's been pouring all day and we've cancelled.  One of the foursome who seems to know all that is going on in the area says he has heard little about the Lodge at Horseshoe this summer other than they seem to have laid off quite a few staff.  He says things have been slow there and it seems Skyline likely has any redevelopment plans on hold in this economy.  The local township is considering putting two tennis courts in the little park adjacent to the firehall and community centre on the road into the Carriage Hills/Ridge and Horseshoe resorts.  That would be great!


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Jul 23, 2009)

*Thanks for the update*



Ironwood said:


> Had plans to golf Horseshoe this afternoon, but it's been pouring all day and we've cancelled.  One of the foursome who seems to know all that is going on in the area says he has heard little about the Lodge at Horseshoe this summer other than they seem to have laid off quite a few staff.  He says things have been slow there and it seems Skyline likely has any redevelopment plans on hold in this economy.  The local township is considering putting two tennis courts in the little park adjacent to the firehall and community centre on the road into the Carriage Hills/Ridge and Horseshoe resorts.  That would be great!



Sorry to hear about the golf getting washed out.  We haven't had summer yet around here.  We will be up at Horseshoe for a week in August at the timeshares, so I hope the weather improves.

Thanks for the info.  I heard rumours Skyline was planning a village at Horseshoe, similar to Blue Mountain.  The economy probably has put any such plans on hold.


----------



## Ironwood (Jul 24, 2009)

Well I did get out on the links afterall....got a call shortly after my post yesterday to say the rain was letting up so we got out for 9 late afternoon at the Highlands course above Horseshoe at Carriage Hills.  Skyline has grand plans to redevelop Horseshoe resort, but nothing appears to be happening this summer.  Also heard the suggestion that they might try to buy out the owners at the Lodges to convert the place to condos, but that is entirely unsubstantiated.


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Jul 24, 2009)

Ironwood said:


> Well I did get out on the links afterall....got a call shortly after my post yesterday to say the rain was letting up so we got out for 9 late afternoon at the Highlands course above Horseshoe at Carriage Hills.  Skyline has grand plans to redevelop Horseshoe resort, but nothing appears to be happening this summer.  Also heard the suggestion that they might try to buy out the owners at the Lodges to convert the place to condos, but that is entirely unsubstantiated.



Glad to hear you got 9 holes in.  I wouldn't be surprised if Skyline redevelops the Lodges.  Those units are big and great for ski-in ski-out.

I've golfed Highlands and Settler's Ghost.  Do you prefer Highlands?


----------



## Ironwood (Jul 25, 2009)

ML...I don't get out on the links as much as I'd like to, even though I've got a handful of terrific courses all around me.  I like Settlers and Highlands, the narrow Horseshoe valley course is very unforgiving for someone like me who has trouble keeping my drives in the fairway.  I also heard that the valley course may be converted into an executive par 3.


----------

